# تصميم نظم اطفاء الحريق بجد هتستفاد



## darshoo (4 فبراير 2012)

تصميم نظام اطفاء الحريق ان شاء الله اللى يقرأ ويركز هيستفاد لان الطرريقه سهله ومكتوب بشكل منظم 


ارجو الدعاء وربنا يرزقنا بالعمل الصالح يارب


----------



## darshoo (4 فبراير 2012)

.


----------



## عاطف 58 (4 فبراير 2012)

لا أجد غير الدعاء فجزاك الله خير - تسلم إيدك .


----------



## عبد الله سعد (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alidareid (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## thaeribrahem (5 فبراير 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## nofal (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## م شهاب (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Omaralawad (5 فبراير 2012)

مشششششششششششششششكوررررررررر


----------



## wehdat (5 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## ibnal_iraq (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Eng.alaadinmoh (5 فبراير 2012)

بجد اجمد معلومات و شرح لنظم الحريق الله يباركلك و يجزيك الجنة ان شاء الله قول امين


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (5 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## darshoo (5 فبراير 2012)

الاخ thaeribrahem سيادتك انا مهندس ميكانيكا مش استاذ وحاسس ان ردك ع الموضوع انك بتقضى واجب وخلاص 
عموما انا اسف ان كنت اسئت الظن بك 

وربنا يهدينا جميعا الى مافيه الخير والبركات


----------



## darshoo (5 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يخليك ياباشمهندس alaadinmoh ربنا يبارك فيك يارب كل زوق والله


----------



## zizo_mam (5 فبراير 2012)

مشكور كتير يا مهندس


----------



## pora (5 فبراير 2012)

رائعه جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## darshoo (5 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يخليك مهندس pora


----------



## M.Ghareb (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## magdygamal_8 (6 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aati badri (6 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## عبدالله العراقي87 (6 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (6 فبراير 2012)

ألف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## darshoo (7 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر ابو ميدو ربنا يخليك انت وعبدالله وعطيه ومجدى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتنا


----------



## عمران احمد (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح بأذن الله


----------



## تامر النجار (13 فبراير 2012)

رزقك الله علما نافعا


----------



## محمد نظام (17 فبراير 2012)

مختصرة و رائعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.alaadinmoh (17 فبراير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Eng.alaadinmoh (17 فبراير 2012)

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng.alaadinmoh (17 فبراير 2012)

ممنون جدا


----------



## ahmed samy (18 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يااخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## elhussein007 (20 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## معتصم بابكر (20 فبراير 2012)

الله يبارك لك فى عمرك و علمك


----------



## مهندس عموره (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حماد حسين (21 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يكرمك ويسعدك ويهديك ويرضيك ويرضى عنك انتا فعلا تستحق الدعاء كل كلمه موجوده صحيحه وبلا اى نقص ولا اى بخل فى المعلمومه انا شغال فى مكتب تصميم حريق وكلامك فعلا مزبوط


----------



## darshoo (22 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس حماد ربنا يخليك وادعيلى ربنا يرزقنا بشغل فى مكان مناسب
اللهم امين


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (23 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## M.Ghareb (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## mustafa7 (26 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## راما المصرية (26 فبراير 2012)

كيف يتم تنصيب الايليت يا بشمهندسين؟


----------



## mech eng2 (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد بن غريب السيد (27 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يصلح حالنا وحالك


----------



## hamody52 (8 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس*


----------



## amm3ar (8 مايو 2012)

الله يوفقك يارب


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (8 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة اشرى (8 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس على هذا الملف الجامد


----------



## drmady (8 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## احمد حسين 2450 (18 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وياريت لو ترفقلنا جدول التحاميل الخاصة بشبكة الرشاشات


----------



## مصطفى ابودياب (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور لكن لا اجد شيء


----------



## المتلهف للعلم (18 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك للخير الحمد لله


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (19 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراً وأرجو دائما ذكر المصدر لإعطاء الحق لأهله
وشكراًلك لنشر هذا العلم الهام​


darshoo قال:


> تصميم نظام اطفاء الحريق ان شاء الله اللى يقرأ ويركز هيستفاد لان الطرريقه سهله ومكتوب بشكل منظم
> 
> 
> ارجو الدعاء وربنا يرزقنا بالعمل الصالح يارب


----------



## FreeEngineer (19 نوفمبر 2012)

المُحتَوى رائع ومنظم جعل الله إفادتك لنا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## iNkHeArT (20 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسه


----------



## عمران احمد (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير

و بارك الله فيك


----------



## yousefegyp (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## نجم مصر 1 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## modern_love (25 نوفمبر 2012)

برافوا و جزاك الله خير مشكووور


----------



## INTERIOER DISEINE (25 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرآ جزيلآ بش مهندس


----------



## mustafasas (25 نوفمبر 2012)

الله الله الله الله الله و الله جزاك الله خير ربنا يصلح حالك فهمت سيستم الاطفاء كله (اللي يساعدني في شغلي) في قعدة واحدة


----------



## mustafasas (25 نوفمبر 2012)

يسلام بقا لو حاجة كدة للصحي و التغذية


----------



## مهندس صنعاء (16 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير و مشكور على جهودك


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (14 يونيو 2013)

مشكور .. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aboallol (25 يونيو 2013)

مشكوور كتير أخي


----------



## toktok66 (25 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ولك وافر الشكر على الموضوع - واياك ثم اياك ثم اياك ان تحزن من كلمه استاذ فالاستاذيه اعلى درجات العلوم الهندسيه

مهندس
ماجيستير هندسه
استاذ مساعد هندسه
استاذ هندسه

روح ياشيخ يارب تبقى استاذ


----------



## amm3ar (4 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وادخلك الجنة


----------



## م.القاضى1 (5 يوليو 2013)

darshoo قال:


> تصميم نظام اطفاء الحريق ان شاء الله اللى يقرأ ويركز هيستفاد لان الطرريقه سهله ومكتوب بشكل منظم
> 
> 
> ارجو الدعاء وربنا يرزقنا بالعمل الصالح يارب


جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## muhammed chicho (7 يوليو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## amm3ar (12 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

